# FR: de (la) France - article



## kimiko

Hey Everyone,

What is the difference between de France and de la France?

kimiko

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. This thread is specifically about _France_. For more general guidelines, see our language resources about countries. See also the following threads:
FR: venir de l'/d'Angleterre, de (la) France, du Canada - article devant les noms de pays
de (la) France, de l'/d'Angleterre, etc. - article devant les noms de pays après "de" ? - forum Français Seulement


----------



## vachecow

Why would one ever use "la France"?   Is there some sort of rule?


----------



## Cath.S.

We say _il vient de France_.

When _de_ can be translated to "from", we don't use the article before a country name.

Ce voyageur arrive d'Amérique
Nous venons de France

But when it is a possessive, then we must use the definite article 
Le poids de l'Amérique au plan international (America's weight at international level)
L'image de la France à l'étranger (France's image abroad).
That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## gnat

bonjour tous!
je confonds toujours entre de la France / de France
je sais bien qu'il soit toujours "je viens de France" et pas " de la France"
Quelqu'un me dit que quand on utilise "France" comme un adjectif, il faut éviter "la"
donc, the french embassy est "l'ambassade de France"
mais "the young people of France" est " les jeunes de la France"?
[je sais qu'on peut écrire " les jeunes français" aussi. ]
merci,
gnat


----------



## gweched

Je traduirais "young people of France" par "les jeunes en France". Désolée, je n'ai pas d'explication rationnelle à ça, c'est juste que ça sonne mieux.
On utilise "de la France" quand on parle d'une propriété que le pays possède : la superficie, le PIB de la France.
Hope it helps!


----------



## Lezert

the young people of France" = " les jeunes de  France"

mais on dit
"les malheurs de la France"
les inconvénients de la France
le coté positif de la France

peut-être qu'un grammairien pourra dire pourquoi?


----------



## NYCPrincesse

It's exactly that (or at least that's how I learned it in school).  Just as Gweched and Lezert wrote: "de la" suggests possession.  France "possessed the "malheurs" in Lezert's example just as it possessed the inconveniences and positive aspects, etc. If it is something that is just coming from France like young people, wine, etc. it is just "de".  I now see that it is extremely nuanced...sorry about that.


----------



## Johnny Blaze

I was just watching a French quiz show when the host offered a book called "_Histoire de France_" as a prize. However I was taught that you must use le, la or les in front of a country depending on it's status.

Thus it's: Je viens de *la* France.

[…]

Thus can anyone explain why the book is called "Histoire de France" instead of "Histoire de la France"?


----------



## pieanne

I can only give you my opinion about your examples...

"Je viens de la France" doesn't have to mean you're French. You may have been travelling around Europe, and your latest stay was in France.

On reflection, that's not right. It's not "la France", it's "France" […]. So the title of the book is correct.


----------



## Jean-Louis

Histoire de la France would probably imply something like "as compared with the history of other countries"


----------



## hibouette

Here the "de France" is qualifying the history. It's the same in "jeu d'enfants", "musique de fous"

You could also say"L'histoire de la France" . But when your saying la France, you seem to refer to the geographical Country and not it's political and historical image.

I'm not really clear, sorry !


----------



## Johnny Blaze

[…] Is that confined to just this context or not at all. E.G. could I say "Je viens de France"?


----------



## hibouette

Yes you can and it's the way to say it. (Je viens de la France sounds incorrect)


----------



## Aupick

The use of the article here, though, seems to go beyond this question (aller/venir + countries) and requires further analysis. From what I've gathered, books tend to be titled "Histoire de France" (no article) unless France is qualified by an adjective. There's a major series of books, for example, called "Histoire de *la* France contemporaine", and another called "Nouvelle histoire de *la* France médiévale". In passing, I've also noticed a "Histoire culturelle de *la* France".

I can't say I understand any of these nuances, though.


----------



## senga

Is it "la politique migratoire de la France" or "la politique migratoire de France"; [...]

I'm really confused by definite article. When shall i and when shouldn't I use it before nouns?


----------



## DearPrudence

Not that easy.
I would say "*la politique migratoire de la France*"

but I couldn't explain why


----------



## CapnPrep

Hi, there was a recent thread about this, but not very conclusive (it is a difficult question).

In your first example, you have to say _politique de la France_. _De France_ without the article is almost always used to indicate source/origin. So, if you can say _from France_ in English, you can probably use _de France_ in French. _Of France_ or _France's_ usually corresponds to _de la France_. (Sorry about the "almost always", "probably", "usually": There are many exceptions.)

[...]


----------



## zinc

Hello. Can someone tell me the rule for using/omitting articles for countries and regions when using the preposition "de" ? I generally go with what sounds right, but I am sure there is a rule...

E.g. "il vient *d'angleterre* mais il croit que les chances *de l'angleterre* dans le tournoi sont surestimées".

Thanks


----------



## pieanne

Here the "de" are different.

1) je viens de France, d'Angleterre. It expresses the origin (=from), and when the name of a feminine/sing. country follows, there is no article.
Note that there's an article if the country is masc. (je viens du Luxembourg, du Nicaragua,...), and if the country's in the plural (je viens des Pays Bas, des USA)

2) les chances de la France, de l'Angleterre. Here, the = of. You use the article in all cases
les chances du Nicaragua, les chances du Pérou, les chances des Pays Bas, des Iles Malouines


----------



## zinc

Thanks Pieanne. So if I were expressing this as a general rule: the article is omitted when the preposition "de" expresses origin, but not omitted when it expresses possession ? Does that sound about right ?


----------



## pieanne

It does sound right, but remember the article is omitted only when the name of the country is singular and feminine. Don't ask me why!


----------



## geostan

pieanne said:


> 2) les chances de la France, de l'Angleterre. Here, the = of. You use the article in all cases



Not in all cases. In fact, this is where it really gets tricky. Products commonly associated with a country often play a role, as in:

les vins de France. Here _de_ means "of," but I think the article would normally be omitted.

And would one not say: la reine d'Angleterre.

And still with others, one may find both. L'histoire de (la) France.


----------



## pieanne

I understand "les vins de France" more as "the wines from France", but you're right for "la reine d'Angleterre".
Let me be picky: to me "l'histoire de France" is "France history", whereas "l'histoire de la France would be "(the) history of France"


----------



## geostan

Perhaps, France's history or French history

The you would say: les vins de la France for the wines of France? Somehow that sounds odd.


----------



## egremoq

Are there any rules for deciding between

ils viennent *de la* France or *de* France
ils viennent de l'Angleterre or d'Angleterre
ils viennent de l'Inde or d'Inde ?

For masculine countries, I think it has to be *du* eg du Maroc

Similarly, for *of*

les pays de l'Afrique or d'Afrique
une carte de l'Inde or d'Inde
la capitale du Maroc?

Merci.


----------



## omahieu

De France, d'Angleterre, d'Inde, d'Afrique (fém.); du Maroc, du Brézil, du Canada (masc.)


----------



## Maître Capello

egremoq said:


> ils viennent *de la* France or *de* France
> ils viennent de l'Angleterre or d'Angleterre
> ils viennent de l'Inde or d'Inde ?


It seems to me that the former (with the article _le/la/l'_) are *rather *used for people who have travelled from that country. The latter would *rather * describe the origin of the people:

_Ils viennent *de la* France = They are now in some other country, say Italy, and they have come from France
__
Ils viennent *de* France = They are French
_
Note that I think this subtle distinction is only a general trend but definitely not a rule!


----------



## catie332003

Happy New Year to all!

I am confused about when to use le/la before the name of a country.  I'm trying to create a PowerPoint about the rivers of France, and am wondering if someone could verify which of the following phrases are correct.

Les Fleuves de la France
Les Fleuves de France
La Loire est le plus long fleuve de la France.
La Loire est le plus long fleuve de France.
La Loire est le plus long fleuve en France.

Is there a rule for when to use le or la before a place name?

Thanks so much for your help!

Cathleen


----------



## celijade

Happy new year to you too

To be honnest, i don't know the rule, maybe because i am french.
But you must say 
Les Fleuves de France
la Loire est le plus long fleuve de France


----------



## tilt

catie332003 said:


> Les Fleuves de la France
> Les Fleuves de France
> La Loire est le plus long fleuve de la France.
> La Loire est le plus long fleuve de France.
> La Loire est le plus long fleuve en France.  but a bit odd in my opinion.


 I'm not sure this is really the rule, but I'd say _la_ must be used when referring to the nation (_l'économie de la France_) whereas it musn't for the place (_les montagnes de France_)


----------



## BigRedDog

catie332003 said:


> Les Fleuves de la France
> Les Fleuves de France
> La Loire est le plus long fleuve de la France.
> La Loire est le plus long fleuve de France.
> La Loire est le plus long fleuve en France. (yeah, a bit odd)



- Les *fleuves de la France* méridionale  se jettent au sud de la ligne de partage des eaux.
- Les *grands fleuves de (la) France* sont au nombre de cinq.
- La liste des *grands fleuves de France* est très courte.


----------



## Qcumber

C'est une question difficile.
Parfois il faut dire "de France" et parfois "de la France".

De la France
1) La France a cinq grands fleuves. Les cinq grands fleuves de la France sont ...

Il suffit de remplacer "France" par le nom d'un autre pays pour mieux voir.

2) Le plus grand fleuve des [de les] États Unis est le Mississipi.

3) Les singes du [de le] Maroc sont dangereux une fois devenu adultes.

De France
4) Le conférencier viendra directement de France sans passer par Bruxelles.

5) J'ai reçu pas mal de courriers de France ces derniers temps.

Au vu de ces exemples, je me demande si la règle ne serait pas:
1) "de France" quand il s'agit d'une provenance
2) "de la France" quand il s'agit d'une localisation

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## pioupiouz

Hello
je pense que là encore l'usage semble prévaloir car on peut dire "Les 5 grands fleuves de France sont..."
Par contre pour la provenance il est vrai qu'on utilise pas "de la"


----------



## tilt

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse utiliser un nom de pays pluriel ou masculin pour s'en sortir, puisque on dit _*des *États-Unis_ ou *du *_Maroc _dans tous les cas.

La règle que j'ai proposée au début de cette discussion continue par contre à me sembler tout à fait valable (mettre l'article pour parler de la nation, notion politique, et l'omettre pour parler du pays, notion géographique). Je ne dirais d'ailleurs pas _Les cinq grands fleuves de la France sont ..., _qui sonne mal à mon oreille.
Qu'en pensez-vous, les uns et les autres ?


----------



## Camilus

Hello everyone
I have a problem understanding  the occurrence of the definite article in noun constructions linked by “de”. As I reckon, the general rule is that when the second noun functions adjectively the article is omitted as in:

L’ambassade *de* France
un tableau *d*'affichage
un arrêt *de* bus

However when the second noun is modified, the definite article occurs as in:

une carte *de la* France métropolitaine
un arrêt *du* bus no 25

Essentially, what my question comes down to is why the definite article exists in many situations despite the lack of the modification as in:

La capitale* de la* France
L’histoire *de la* France

Thanks a lot in advance to everyone contributing to the exlanation.


----------



## janpol

Il me semble qu'il y a cette règle que tu rappelles et... des usages...
les vins de France, les vins de Loire (mais je pense qu'on entend également "de la Loire"), les châteaux de la Loire (jamais de "châteaux de Loire"), l'histoire de la France, mais, autrefois, on étudiait l'"Histoire de France" à l'école primaire...


----------



## patassa

Alors, dit-on que La Guadeloupe est "un département de France" ou "un département de la France"?


----------



## archijacq

patassa said:


> Alors, dit-on que La Guadeloupe est "un département de France" ou "un département de la France"?



un département français d'outremer


----------



## CapnPrep

C'est une question qu'on préfère souvent esquiver (comme archijacq vient de le faire) pour ne pas avoir à y répondre directement. Insistez, patassa !

Ici vous trouverez une bonne vingtaine de fils où on pose plein d'autres questions du même genre, et les réponses dans l'ensemble sont loin d'être satisfaisantes. (Ce n'est pas un reproche : mine de rien, la question est très difficile.)


----------



## Donaldos

J'ai le sentiment que "de la France" laisse entendre plus fortement une idée de possession ou d'appartenance  tandis que "de France" indique plus l'origine ou l'existence d'un lien autre (peut-être plus vague) entre  le nom qui précède et la France. Mais ça n'est vraiment qu'une impression vague. 

Pour choisir entre les deux propositions de _patassa_, de façon neutre, je pense que je dirais "est un département de France" (avec un sens très proche (pour moi) de "est un département français" et comme on dit "une région de France" ou "les (belles) régions de France").


----------



## marcbloch

I am fairly sure that "département de France" is correct but I don't think I'm sure why.  Why "province *du *Canada" and not "département *de la* France"  is not clear but I think that's how it goes.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Patassa, "department of France" has not much more meaning in English than _Département de France_ in French
We would say _département français_ and, to add a geographic precision, _d'outremer_, as suggested by Archi.
Where did you find _department of France_?


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas qu'Archijacq ait voulu esquiver la réponse. 
On ne dit ni "département de France" ni "département de la France" mais bien "département français" comme le dit aussi JDS.


----------



## CapnPrep

JDS, _department of France_ is a normal expression in English. I suppose that patassa just found it spontaneously. See, for example, the English Wikipedia article.

And by the way, in the French Wikipédia article, we can find these examples:

la population médiane d'un département de France continentale s'élevait à 511 012 habitants (with a modifier _continentale_)
Préfectures des départements de France (in a section heading)
Je ne vous contredis pas, l'expression ordinaire est _département français_, c'est clair. Mais ce n'est pas toute l'histoire.


----------



## patassa

Non, ce n'était pas spontané.  Une recherche de "département de France" sur Google en relève 94,800 exemples, contre 21,900 de "département de la France."  Il est vrai que "département français" est beaucoup plus fréquent sur l'internet (Google m'en a indiqué plus d'un million de cas.), mais les chiffres pour les deux autres structures sont assez importants pour me faire croire que leur emploi est commun.

Quant à sa traduction, je crois qu'on éviterait de dire en anglais "French department"  pour "départment français" parce que cela serait plutôt un "département de français" comme à l'université.

En tout cas, j'ai trouvé très intéressant et utile ce que Donaldos a indiqué, c'est-à-dire que "département de la France" a une connotation d'appartenance à un pays alors que "département de France" exprime plutôt son origine, ce qui convient aux règles générales du français. Distinguerait-on "les vins de France" de "les vins de la France" de cette façon?


----------



## Donaldos

Pour être juste, il faut chercher "*un* département de France", "*un* département français" etc.

D'autres articles permettent d'autres constructions qui sont elles plus courantes et qu'il ne faut pas compter ici.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

CapnPrep said:


> JDS, _department of France_ is a normal expression in English. I suppose that patassa just found it spontaneously. See, for example, the English Wikipedia article.


CapnPrep, Wiki's title is _department*s*_, not _department_.
Now, in English, _department _has no relation with French administration - you have departments in stores, university, etc.; when speaking of the French system, please talk of _French departments_...!


----------



## CapnPrep

The article also contains an example in the singular: _the 90th department of France_ (Territoire de Belfort). And if you look up "Guadeloupe" you will see that it is described as _an overseas department of France_. That's just how we talk, I'm afraid…  But in fact, the best way to say it in English is probably "_département_ of France" or "French _département_", using the French word.


----------



## Moon Palace

I have always been told at university that saying _departments_ in English is erroneous, since no English-speaking country has any equivalent for this system that is specific to France. 

But we are getting off-topic here, since Patassa's question has to do with how we say this in French. I would also have said _un département français (d'outre-mer)_. If talking about France from a foreigner's viewpoint, I am not so sure we should include _d'outre-mer_ since this is the internal organization of the country.


----------



## toileur

I sometimes see 'de La France' and sometimes 'de France'.  What is the difference, if any ?  e.g. Is it - Le vin de France or 'Le vin de La France'.  Merci en avance.


----------



## NemoNobody

"De France" is more about something like a product or a good produced in France.

e.g. : un vin de France

"De la France" is more more about France itself.

e.g. : le climat de la France.


----------



## Seeda

I think that in the example _vin de France_, this_ de _means from "from" and not "of", i.e _un vin venu/importé *de* France_. But, despite being a native, I'm not sure.


----------



## wildan1

_de France_ is often translated into English as _French _(adj.)
_les vins de France - French wines_
_l'Ambassade de France - The French Embassy_​_de* la* France_ is usually translated as _of/in France_ or even _France's_
_le climat de la France - the climate of/in France_
_les amis de la France - France's friends_​(This is not a scientific explanation--just what I observe personally.)


----------



## geostan

In one of my grammar texts it states:

_The article is omitted when the reference is to kings, emperors, kingdoms, empires, etc., or to typical products._ This would explain _les vins de France._

It goes on to say that in other cases, there is no fixed rule about use or disuse of the article, However, it seems safer to use the article. And it gives this example.

L'histoire de (la) France de 1804 à 1815 est l'histoire de Napoléon.

I think in this example, however, I would have used the article because of the further qualification of the dates.

I think there have been other posts about this issue.


----------



## Dhs

So will it be les monuments de France ou les monuments de la France? Laquelle est correcte?


----------



## Maître Capello

Both are correct per se, but the appropriate wording depends on the exact context.

Anyway, a good alternative is probably the use of the adjective _français_.


----------



## zapspan

Est-ce que ce serait "une carte de France"  ou "une carte de la France"? [avec le sens "a map of France" et non plus le sens "a map from France"]


----------



## Garoubet

Les deux se disent, la première expression étant la plus usitée. Avec le contexte, on peut faire facilement la différence entre
T'as une carte de la France? - a map of France
T'as reçu une carte de la France - You've got a postcard from France.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, qu'il s'agisse de la carte postale ou de la représentation du pays, on peut employer les expressions avec ou sans article, et cela indépendamment du contexte me semble-t-il. Autrement dit, on pourrait tout aussi bien avoir :
_T'as une carte de France?_ - a map of France
_T'as reçu une carte de France ?_ - You've got a postcard from France.


----------



## avago

Bonjour à tous. To say someone is from a feminine country, it's venir de (France) rather than de la. Does this rule apply in other use, e.g. loin de France ? près de France ?


----------



## Maître Capello

It applies to some other uses but certainly not all:

sometimes when used as a noun complement, e.g., _les routes de France_ 
but not always, e.g., _la superficie de France_  → _la superficie de *la* France_ 
_loin de France_ 

_près de France_  → _près de *la* France_ 



avago said:


> it's venir de (France) rather than de la


Note that both are possible depending on context, but the omission of the article is indeed more common.

See also FR: venir de l'/d'Angleterre, de (la) France, du Canada - article devant les noms de pays.


----------



## avago

Very helpful. Merci Maître Capello.


----------

